

Tesla promises Model S recharge 'faster than you can fill a gas tank' - DanBlake
https://twitter.com/dbl/status/345249523389587456/photo/1

======
malandrew
If this is possible, they should really look into installing their fill up
stations at red lights in cities where Tesla is popular. These charge stations
would only be active when the light is red and when a rechargable car is
connected. The connector should be universal so any electric car can be
charged. All vehicles including Tesla's would purchase a subscription to these
passive charging stations, if they want to never worry about filling up in
their city.

This approach would allow a hybrid battery/capacitor approach, where the car
keeps using the quick charge capacitor and only relies on the battery for
longer distances and in places that don't offer the red light charge option.

------
alexholehouse
I wonder if it's anything like Shai Agassi's vision
[http://www.ted.com/talks/shai_agassi_on_electric_cars.html](http://www.ted.com/talks/shai_agassi_on_electric_cars.html)

------
mikestew
I'm really curious about what they've come up with. The only practical way I
can think to do this given what we have today is to swap cars.

~~~
thematt
Or swap batteries. They could have stations ready with filled up batteries and
swap it with the depleted battery.

Elon alluded to it already: [http://green.autoblog.com/2013/05/14/tesla-model-
s-battery-s...](http://green.autoblog.com/2013/05/14/tesla-model-s-battery-
swap-announcement-coming-soon/)

~~~
mikestew
The current Model S, as far as I can tell, is in no way ready to do battery
swapping in a reasonable amount of time. Could be, though; what do I know?

EDIT: now that I look at the link you added, I stand corrected. From the
exploded diagrams, et. al., that I saw it didn't look like it could be swapped
out in five minutes. Tesla's designers obviously disagree. :-)

And now that I view the link on a desktop browser, the one who posted it
speculates that it's car sharing as well.

